# Melt and Pour Colours



## Atlanta Lily (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello
Does anyone use Zenicolor? I’m currently using Zenicolor 5 to colour my soaps and I’m starting to run out of some of the tubes.

I’ve been looking at other options in the zenicolor range (zenicolor solo because I don’t use all colours in the zenicolor 5 pack). How does this compare to the zenicolor and do I use the same amount of product?

Also, I’m open to more suggestions on what to use to colouring melt and pour soaps, if you have any suggestions please let me know.

Thanks,
Atlanta Lily


----------



## lsg (Aug 22, 2021)

Colored cosmetic clays will make good colorants.  Here is a link for natural colorants for M&P.








						Natural Colorants for Melt and Pour Soap - Soap Queen
					

For those of you who are going all-natural and are looking for some colorant options that aren’t dull gray, green or brown, try these! You’ll be surprised how vibrant some natural pigments can be! Activated Charcoal: Creates a solid black without having to use much pigment. Mixes in easily like...




					www.soapqueen.com


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Aug 23, 2021)

I usually use micas to color MP.


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 23, 2021)

I like color blocks for Melt and Pour.


----------



## Atlanta Lily (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I will look into all of those options for my soaps. Thanks


----------



## alistairuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Atlanta Lily said:


> Hello
> Does anyone use Zenicolor? I’m currently using Zenicolor 5 to colour my soaps and I’m starting to run out of some of the tubes.
> 
> I’ve been looking at other options in the zenicolor range (zenicolor solo because I don’t use all colours in the zenicolor 5 pack). How does this compare to the zenicolor and do I use the same amount of product?
> ...



Ive been using both - the Solos are essentially the same (if you get the same colour as the tubes) but some are slightly different.

They work in the same way but are harder to mix as you can’t measure the mixtures on a card (as you do for the zenicolor5) you need to do it by weight instead and some trial and error


----------



## Atlanta Lily (Sep 4, 2021)

alistairuk said:


> Ive been using both - the Solos are essentially the same (if you get the same colour as the tubes) but some are slightly different.
> 
> They work in the same way but are harder to mix as you can’t measure the mixtures on a card (as you do for the zenicolor5) you need to do it by weight instead and some trial and error



Thanks for the tip. I am quite tempted with the solos as I’ve heard ‘a little goes a long way.’ It’s quite a vibrant colour (which I’m looking for and I don’t think I’d get that with the clays so much). The solos seem to be in good supply unlike the zenicolor pro (another option) where I found only one place sells them in the whole of the UK.

I have to ask…
Any tips for getting the colours similar strengths? Eg. 2g =1 cm on the card?

Thanks,
Atlanta Lily


----------



## alistairuk (Sep 24, 2021)

Atlanta Lily said:


> Thanks for the tip. I am quite tempted with the solos as I’ve heard ‘a little goes a long way.’ It’s quite a vibrant colour (which I’m looking for and I don’t think I’d get that with the clays so much). The solos seem to be in good supply unlike the zenicolor pro (another option) where I found only one place sells them in the whole of the UK.
> 
> I have to ask…
> Any tips for getting the colours similar strengths? Eg. 2g =1 cm on the card?
> ...



If you get jewelers scales these are sensitive enough to measure the weight of 1cm worth of the paste...

I calculated 1cm to be roughly 0.3 grams of paste.


----------



## Atlanta Lily (Sep 25, 2021)

alistairuk said:


> If you get jewelers scales these are sensitive enough to measure the weight of 1cm worth of the paste...
> 
> I calculated 1cm to be roughly 0.3 grams of paste.



Thanks so much @alistairuk! 
I have some scales that will measure out a tiny amount like this. Thanks for the tip on the weight comparisons, I’ll give it a try!
Atlanta Lily


----------



## jagibson64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Nona'sFarm said:


> I usually use micas to color MP.


Do you add as powder or moisten first?


----------

